# Cable calefactor



## duomix (Ago 19, 2015)

Hola Muy buenas a todos. Me gustaría hacer un cable calefactor para un invernadero y pregunto porque me surgen algunas dudas.

Todavía no se de que tamaño es el cable que voy a utilizar, pero supongamos 5metros de 1.5mm de secciçon ida y vuelta eso nos hacen 10 metros

R = (0,0172 * 10) / 1.5 = 0.115 ohm

eso hace una resistencia de 0.115 ohm en los 10 metros de cable?. ahora si quiero un cable que de una potencia de 30W

P= V*I

I = 30/230v => 0.130 A

¿voy bien? jajaj

ahora necesitaria conectar entre los extremos del cable una resistencia de potencia me imagino(aqui esta mi duda que tipo de resistencia necesitaría, para que se calentara el cable,  y resitencia en general y diera una potencia de 30W)


R = V / I

R = 230v / 0.130A => 1769ohm

eso me hace pensar que si quiero una potencia de 30W necesito una resistencia de 1769ohm
el cable como tenia muy muy poca resistencia pues practicamente ni lo sumo..

¿Necesito una resistencia de potencia? algo especial conectarlo al cable cual "bombilla" y luego a la corriente? o así no se calentara el cable y se disipara todo el calor en la resistencia.

Gracias desde ya.....muchisimas gracias



lo cables que digo son de ese tipo

http://www.zootecniadomestica.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/cable-calefactor-01.jpg


son para terrarios y demas. Busco hacer algo parecido


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 19, 2015)

ese tipo de cable ya viene listo para usar, conectas y ya







una idea de asegurarlo seria algo asi....


----------



## angel36 (Ago 19, 2015)

para agregar un poquito mas de info....

por aca mas info.


----------



## duomix (Ago 19, 2015)

mi pregunta es como hago un cable de esos caseros....... no como lo enchufo a la toma de corriente..... ¬¬ gracias..


----------



## angel36 (Ago 19, 2015)

no es un cable común justamente por eso le deje la pagina para que vea


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 19, 2015)

Pues no sabia como estaban construidos esos cables calefactores paralelos, parece interesante....

Probablemente la resistencia calefactora este echa de aleacion Niquel-Cromo (tipico hilo de secadora y de manta electrica...)
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistencia_calentadora
Supongo que venden hilo resistivo o calefactor de estos por metros, con eso puedes construir algo casero...

Existen diferentes aleaciones y nombres comerciales:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistance_wire

Yo he usado el constantan, y se soldea facilmente con estaño (ten en cuenta que el estaño se funde a unos 200ºC, menos segun la aleacion). Hay otros que no se pueden soldear con estaño, lo mejor es usar algun tipo de "crimp".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2015)

En principio se utiliza cable de Nicrome (el de las estufas de cuarzo) y no cable de cobre

Una opción sería usar 4 velas de estufa de cuarzo todas en serie + un termostato.

También se emplean lámparas en serie como calefactores , o simplemente lámparas de 25 Watts


----------



## duomix (Ago 20, 2015)

Intento hacerlo de la forma mas economica posible. No gastar en calefactores de cuarzo ni lamparas, solo es para calentar tierra o arena de gato, donde iran encima unos semilleros apollados por contancto indirecto con la tierra caliente... ¿alguna idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2015)

La magia no  existe


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 20, 2015)

La forma mas economica seria reciclar o desguazar cacharros viejos, como secadores de pelo o mantas electricas, tostadoras o electrodomesticos de ese tipo que contengan hilo resistivo... donde encontrar esos cacharros es cosa tuya.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2015)

duomix dijo:


> Intento hacerlo de la forma mas economica posible. No gastar en calefactores de cuarzo ni lamparas, solo es para calentar tierra o arena de gato, donde iran encima unos semilleros apollados por contancto indirecto con la tierra caliente... ¿alguna idea?



¿ Estas leyendo los comentarios ?

Nadie habló de colocar estufas de cuarzo o lámparas, se te dieron ejemplos. 

Conecta unas 30 resistencias de *51KΩ (3W)* en paralelo al toma de 220Vca y las distribuyes uniformemente por debajo de donde tengas la tierra (O lo que sea)

Estas resistencias quedan conectadas a la tensión de red, así que debes verificar que queden muy bien aisladas, en caso contrario te puede pasar esto:


----------



## duomix (Ago 21, 2015)

gracias fogonazo, Creo que hare lo que comentas. Muchas gracias a todos por contestar y aportar ideas.

una pregunta 51ohm de resistencia opr alguna razon?  deberian ir TOOODAS en paralelo? o se podria colocar en filas de 3 en serie por jemplo y paralelo.. ejemplo:


- - -
- - -
- - -
- - -

cada rallita es una resistencia.

¿cual seria la configuracion optima para mi proposito? Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2015)

duomix dijo:


> gracias fogonazo, Creo que hare lo que comentas. Muchas gracias a todos por contestar y aportar ideas.
> 
> una pregunta *51ohm* de resistencia opr alguna razon?


*NO* son *51Ω* son *51KΩ (51000Ω)*
El valor sale de hacer un cálculo como para lograr una disipación de algo menos de 1W por resistencia.


> deberian ir TOOODAS en paralelo? o se podria colocar en filas de 3 en serie por jemplo y paralelo.. ejemplo:


Nop, si armas "Series" la potencia disipada por el conjunto sería muy inferior

La mejor configuración según mi cuenta es: *La que comenté*, todas en paralelo para lograr unos 30W de disipación total


----------



## duomix (Ago 24, 2015)

cierto, ya lo veo. Lei mal. y tienes razon la intensidad juega un papel distinto en serie. por otro lado necesitaria resistencias de potencia? o ¿con resistencias de 1W voy sobrado?


----------



## miguelus (Ago 24, 2015)

duomix dijo:


> cierto, ya lo veo. Lei mal. y tienes razon la intensidad juega un papel distinto en serie. por otro lado necesitaria resistencias de potencia? o ¿con resistencias de 1W voy sobrado?



Buenos días.

Creo que es necesário que releas el Post#11 de Fogonazo, ahí tienes la solución tu pregunta.
Sal U2


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 24, 2015)

duomix dijo:


> cierto, ya lo veo. Lei mal. y tienes razon la intensidad juega un papel distinto en serie. por otro lado necesitaria resistencias de potencia? o ¿con resistencias de 1W voy sobrado?




*Fogonazo dijo:*

_*Conecta unas 30 resistencias de 51KΩ*_ *(3W) *


----------



## gmiranda (Feb 17, 2021)

duomix dijo:


> mi pregunta es como hago un cable de esos caseros....... no como lo enchufo a la toma de corriente..... ¬¬ gracias..


Hola Duomix, lograste hacer tu calefactor casero?!?!?!? (estoy buscando exactamente lo mismo). Saludos y gracias!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2021)

Mensaje temporales​


gmiranda dijo:


> Hola Duomix, lograste hacer tu calefactor casero?!?!?!? (estoy buscando exactamente lo mismo). Saludos y gracias!!!!




duomix​Última visita Ago 24, 2015


----------

